# bordatlas



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hello guys is there any other books than board atlas on stellplatz


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...5YHgCg&usg=AFQjCNF7fHGnWWO1AHaKjlFxObG7SfalPA

Try this link, it's a bit long but it gets you there.

Keith


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Shugg,
try this link for poi's for your sat nag:-
Archies Europe
Have used it through Germany, Denmark, France and Italy.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

hi,

Yes, the "Stellplatz-Atlas" from Promobil.

All locations of the book are as well cost free on following webpage.

check link:

.........promobil.de/stellplatz-145.html

you get an interactive "Stellplatz"-Map with details for each location. And you can download the locations as kmz. to your Google Earth and to your Nav-System. This is great and all cost-free.

regards

Bernd


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A direct link:-

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz-145.html


----------

